# Central Machinery 12x36 info



## Rc4man (Feb 8, 2021)

Just purchased a used/estate CM 12x36 lathe in decent looking condition. It was powered when I checked it out, all functions worked, long. and cross feed, threading etc., came with 3 jaw, 4 jaw, face plate, variety of drill chucks and centers and small quick change tool post, not an Aloris but chinese similar, probably a "A" size.
Just curious as HF no longer stocks these, should I have issues in the future what others might have the same parts.
Thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 8, 2021)

Check Grizzly.com


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 8, 2021)

It is a common lathe that was built in China. Many companies sold/sell them. Most likely came from the same factory and they just put whatever name on it that ordered it. I wouldnt worry to much about it.


----------



## Rc4man (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks, by viewing the photos of the machines and downloading both operating manuals it appears they it and the Grizzly G4003 are virtually identical.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 8, 2021)

My G4003G uses B sized QCTP


----------

